# winchester 270 pump .22



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I just picked up this gun the other day for a really nice bargain. Winchester .22 pump model 270 made in mid the 60&#8217;s to the mid 70&#8217;s the forend is in really nice condition 90%+ of original , But the butt stock is in terrible looking shape. Does anyone know how to disassembly the gun? I would like to refinish the stock. I realize i'd never be able to match the two pieces if I tried just to do the butt stock. I can figure out the butt stock but the forend grip is a mystery to me. Anyone with instructions or done this before? At this point I can't even see a screw or anything that is holding the fore end in place. I can't even see the metal bar that slides it. thanks for the help


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

This is an "exploded" view hopefully it helps 
http://www.wisnersinc.com/exploded_views/Winc-62A.htm


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

you know, ive been watching nra's guns and gold (i think thats the name) and i think if you do that, it may take away from the value of the gun. because there was a guy on there who had a pair of .45 colts and the guns had engraving that was not original put on them. it took away some value to the guns.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for the link i think it will help!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess it might hurt the value a little, but when I tell you it's beat up and alot of the finish is removed, I wonder what type of value that it would retain for the long haul? At best i'm seeing the gun sell for $175-$225 right now with decend looking stocks on gunbroker and the NRA site . I'm not sure what value a poor stock would have? I guess maybe i'll take it to a gun smith and see what they say about messing with the finish on it. I just figured that if it's refinished, it'll seal up the finish that is off and making the gun look a whole lot better. I'm out of town this weekend maybe i'll take some pictures and load them up so you can see how bad it looks when I get back in town.


----------

